# Gäsbock 20 - "Wääschd noch?"



## Kelme (9. November 2019)

*Gäsbock 20 - "Wääschd noch?"*



​Das Bild ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel für "Wääschd noch?" - für Nicht-Pfälzer: Erinnerst du dich noch an damals? - mit DddAkk bei seinem ersten Einsatz an der "Spaltung". An sich wollte er eine Verlegung des Marathons, weil er unpässlich war, bot aber an, dass er auch kurzfristig als Helfer zur Verfügung steht. Ich glaube ich habe ihn dann Freitags im "Alt Hendessem" angerufen und am nächsten Morgen stand er einsatzbereit auf der Matte. Was daraus wurde, ist ein anderes Kapitel unter der Überschrift "Wääschd noch?".

Zu den harten Fakten

Termin der Veranstaltung: Samstag, 09. Mai 2020​
Meldegeld: 40,-€ inkl. Finisherpräsent​
555 Teilnehmer plus 50 StarterInnen, die einen Spendenstartplatz erhalten​
Zwei Strecken mit ca. 55 km und 75 km. Das kann sich noch ändern. Kommt immer darauf an, was für einen Quatsch der Strekcenplaner sich einfallen lässt.
Einige Fixpunkte sind allerdings gesetzt. Kaisergartenabfahrt, 2-er, Stadterbank-Pädel, Drecksanstieg, ... .​
Ganz wichtig: Die Anmeldung erfolgt online. Der Link dazu wird noch bekanntgegeben.
Auch hier die Fakten

Termin der Anmeldung: Donnerstag, 20.02.2020 ab 20:20 Uhr (das ist extrem leicht zu merken)
Es werden alle 555 Startplätze auf einen Rutsch vergeben.
Bei der Geschwindigkeit, wie sich das Starterfeld füllt, ist es eher unklug den Versuch zu starten sich als 12 köpfiges Team über einen einzelnen Menschen am PC anzumelden.
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, fragt immer gerne. Das Spendenprojekt für 2020 haben wir auch schon festgelegt, aber das geben wir erst in den nächsten Tagen bekannt.


Kelme - Spaß dran
​


----------



## Seppel_IBC (9. November 2019)

jiephieeeee  
Termin vorgemerkt & Wecker gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (10. November 2019)

dabei!


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2019)

Wenn ich schon an einem tollen Herbsttag wegen Rüsselpest nicht zum Radfahren, sondern nur zu einem Hundespaziergang komme, kann ich mich wenigstens an die Streckenplanung setzen. Die Langstrecke bin ich gerade im Kopf mal abgefahren und habe einen Track daraus gebastelt. Es sind 83 Kilometer dabei herausgekommen, aber ich habe die Idee umgesetzt, dass sich die Langstrecke nicht durch eine, sondern durch zwei Zusatzschleifen von der kürzesten Distanz unterscheidet. Man könnte theoretisch also zwischen vier unterschiedlichen Streckenlängen wählen. Mal schauen, ob ich das weiterverfolge. Ist ja dann mit Streckenposten und "Uffbasse!" ein wenig komplexer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. November 2019)

Werden es eher Trailschleifen oder Waldautobahnschleifen werden?


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2019)

Im Kelmestil breit bergauf und schmal bergab.


----------



## Holzmtb (10. November 2019)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Es sind 83 Kilometer dabei herausgekommen, aber ich habe die Idee umgesetzt, dass sich die Langstrecke nicht durch eine, sondern durch zwei Zusatzschleifen von der kürzesten Distanz unterscheidet..



Hatten wir das nicht schon einmal?? 
Ich meine 2015?


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2019)

Durchaus, durchaus. Ich fand die Regelung damals schick und habe an sich wenig Klagen gehört.
Was meint die Gemeinde? Die "hintere Zusatzschleife" ist als an Anstieg entweder wieder kurz und knackig, oder etwas länger und gemütlicher. Dafür entschädigt dann aber ein langer Trail ans Wasser.


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2019)

Puh mein Guter...

Anmeldung an Weiberfastnacht??? 

Das ist hart 

Grüße us Kölle!


----------



## Seppel_IBC (10. November 2019)

Super - dann wird's für den Rest der Nation ja umso einfacher einen Startplatz zu ergattern 

Die Idee mit den zwei Schleifen finde ich sehr gut - wenn das für Euch machbar ist, sind mehr Optionen für die Teilnehmer immer gut 

Ausserdem: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Joshua60 (10. November 2019)

Termine vorfreudig gespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (11. November 2019)

Kelme schrieb:


> Durchaus, durchaus. Ich fand die Regelung damals schick und habe an sich wenig Klagen gehört.
> Was meint die Gemeinde? Die "hintere Zusatzschleife" ist als an Anstieg entweder wieder kurz und knackig, oder etwas länger und gemütlicher. Dafür entschädigt dann aber ein langer Trail ans Wasser.



Da hab ich doch eine Idee, was das sein könnte. Fänd ich gut.


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2019)

Frühzeitig schon der Hinweis auf unser Spendenprojekt 2020:








			AHPZ: Startseite - Ambulantes Hospiz- und Palliativ-Zentrum (AHPZ)
		


Das ist eine extrem sinnvolle und wichtige Einrichtung und die eigenen Erfahrungen von Menschen aus unseren Reihen bestätigen das. Da wird eine wertvolle und gute Arbeit geleistet, die Unterstützung verdient.


----------



## timstruppi (12. November 2019)

Da ich da gerade aus dem Trainingslager dann komme, müsste ich fit sein um mitzufahren


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Januar 2020)

Kurzer Hinweis:
Der Link auf folgender Seite


			Übernachten
		


auf folgende Seite


			https://www.vg-lambrecht.de/vg_lambrecht/Tourismus/Schlafen/
		


funktioniert leider nicht mehr, da die VG da scheinbar dran gebastelt hat.

Edit: und noch eine Frage hinterher, da es wohl mein erster Gäsbock wird:
Wie genau funktioniert das mit den Spendenstartplätzen?


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise. Das wird überarbeitet.

*Spendenstartplätze*
Erfahrungsgemäß kommen nicht alle bei der Online-Anmeldung zum Zuge, weil die 555 Startplätze recht flott ausverkauft sind. Wer dennoch an den Start gehen möchte, schreibt uns eine freundliche E-Mail an ig-mountainbike[at]bike-pfalz.de und bittet um die Aufnahme in die Spendenstarterliste. Wenn sich der erste Sturm der Anmeldung gelegt hat und ggfs. ein paar Starter aus der ersten Startliste wegen Nichtbezahlung des Startgeldes herausfliegen, nehmen wir die Liste der Spendenstartplatzwilligen in die Hand und füllen zunächst ggfs. frei gewordenen Startplätze (Nichtbezahlung) aus der Liste auf. First come - first serv!

Es stehen dann immer noch Leute auf der Liste. Diese schreiben wir an und bieten ihnen einen Spendenstartplatz an. Wir haben in jedem Jahr ein Projekt, dass wir mit den Spendenstartplätzen unterstützen. In diesem Jahr -Vorstellung folgt noch - ist es das ambulante Hospiz (siehe oben). 
Wie setzen sich die Spenden zusammen? Die Gäsbockbiker nehmen die 40,-€ Meldegeld und stellen diese komplett dem Spendenprojekt zur Verfügung. Für den Starter/die Starterin ändert sich nichts. Er genießt weiterhin das volle Programm inkl. Finisherpräsent. Jetzt kommt der *Spendenteil des Starters*, denn der Wunsch und Wille heißt, dass er auf die 40,-€ einen für ihn passenden Betrag draufpackt, den er als seine persönliche Spende in das Projekt einbringt. Die 40,-€ leitet ja der Verein weiter und hat trotzdem die Ausgaben.
Die Frage, welcher Betrag denn der richtige ist, können wir nicht beantworten und die Spanne reichte in der vergangenen Jahren von 5,-€ bis zur Vervierfachung des Startgeldes. 5,-€ können dem einen verdammt weh tun. 150,-€ sind für andere ein angemessener Betrag. Das entscheidet jede(r) für sich. Wer als Spendenstarter exakt 40,-€ überweist, wird per Mail von uns freundlich daran erinnert, dass der Spendenbetrag gerade mal 0,-€ beträgt.


----------



## timstruppi (29. Januar 2020)

Nicht ganz das Thema, aber ich wusste sonst nicht wo hin ....Da mir das Trikot (XL) nicht mehr passt, verkaufe  ich es schweren Herzens ... Interessenten bitte PN senden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. Februar 2020)

Es wird ja langsam eng in Richtung Anmeldung.

Die Anmeldung wird am kommenden Donnerstag, 20.02.2020 - ab 20:20 Uhr geöffnet. Auf den Gag auch noch 20 Sekunden hinzuzufügen, habe ich verzichtet. Aktuell ist das *nur zum Üben *freigeschaltet. Wenn ihr das durchspielt, ist das *keine *gültige Anmeldung.
Und wo geht das alles? Da:

*Anmeldung*​


----------



## bummelexpress (16. Februar 2020)

was macht der Außerirdische im Bild?


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es wird ja langsam eng in Richtung Anmeldung.
> 
> Die Anmeldung wird am kommenden Donnerstag, 20.02.2020 - ab 20:20 Uhr geöffnet. Auf den Gag auch noch 20 Sekunden hinzuzufügen, habe ich verzichtet. Aktuell ist das *nur zum Üben *freigeschaltet. Wenn ihr das durchspielt, ist das *keine *gültige Anmeldung.
> Und wo geht das alles? Da:
> ...



Ei ei ei, du weißt aber schon, dass das Weiberfastnacht zur besten Kneipenzeit ist??? ???


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2020)

Was an Testmode und "die Anmeldung ist ab Donnerstag, 20.02.2020 - 20:20 Uhr geöffnet" habt ihr gerade nicht verstanden?

Klar ist das Altweiber und Kneipenzeit. Das entzerrt das alles vielleicht ein wenig.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 981910
> 
> Was an Testmode und "die Anmeldung ist ab Donnerstag, 20.02.2020 - 20:20 Uhr geöffnet" habt ihr gerade nicht verstanden?


Ich verstehe es nicht
Wofür soll der Testmode gut sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht
> Wofür soll der Testmode gut sein


Schneller tippen lernen


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2020)

Der Plan war diesen Testmode für wenige Minuten einzuschalten, um für uns als Veranstalter zu testen, ob die Onlineanmeldung funktioniert. Das aktuelle Problem ist, dass das Abschalten dieser Funktion nach außen nicht wirksam wird. Wir stehen mit dem Anbieter gerade in Kontakt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2020)

Bei mir scheint es insofern funktioniert zu haben, wie sonst auch , inkl. Bestätigungsmail.
Hab ich jetzt  schon einen Platz?


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. Februar 2020)

Bei mir werden die Teilnahmebedingungen auf der Testseite nicht korrekt angezeigt.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, inwieweit das auch bei der echten Anmeldung eine Rolle spielen wird, dachte aber, ich sage mal Bescheid.

Edit: Ansonsten scheint der Test erfolgreich gewesen zu sein, Bestätigungsmails für meine Sammelanmeldung kamen alle an.


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Februar 2020)

Die Testanmeldung hat schon mal geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (17. Februar 2020)

Testanmeldung ging bei mir...

Wäre cool, wenn es klappt, wäre mein erster...und das tut immer weh...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (18. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint es insofern funktioniert zu haben, wie sonst auch , inkl. Bestätigungsmail.
> Hab ich jetzt  schon einen Platz?


klar - brauchst Dich jetzt am Donnerstag nicht nochmal anmelden 
Das entzerrt das ganze dann noch weiter


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2020)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> klar - brauchst Dich jetzt am Donnerstag nicht nochmal anmelden
> Das entzerrt das ganze dann noch weiter


Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wieso du das entscheiden kannst?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Februar 2020)

@Kelme 
Antwortest du mir bitte noch auf meine PN??‍♂️


----------



## Seppel_IBC (19. Februar 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wieso du das entscheiden kannst?


? Ich kann das nicht entscheiden - und habe @PORTEX77 den Sinn Eurer Testanmeldung bereits über andere Kanäle erklärt. Also keine Angst - ich Pfusch Euch nicht ins Anmeldeprozedere


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2020)




----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

*Wie versprochen beginnt die Anmeldung um 20:20 Uhr heute Abend.
Also werde ich um 20:19,55 Uhr die Liste im System löschen und alle haben die gleichen Chancen.*​


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie versprochen beginnt dien Anmeldung um 20:20 Uhr heute Abend.
> Also werde ich um 20:19,55 Uhr die Liste im System löschen und alle haben die gleichen Chancen.


Na, hoffentlich kackt dein Rechner nicht ab!

? ? ? ?


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Bis jetzt alles cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (20. Februar 2020)

was mach ich jetzt:  anmelden oder GNTM schauen ???
schwierig schwierig...


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2020)

Bekomme immer noch den Testmode gezeigt...


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich auch


----------



## gonzogonzales78 (20. Februar 2020)

Hää was ist dan los? Bei mir ist immer noch tes Modus ((((


----------



## Joshua60 (20. Februar 2020)

Jetzt kam nochmal die Meldung, dass es eine Testanmeldung ist. Aber es kam auch eine email mit der Bestätigung. Dann überweise ich mal die Gebühr


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2020)

Testmodus
hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzogonzales78 (20. Februar 2020)

Auf der Meldeliste sind aber schon 200+ Teilnehmer...


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2020)

Dann überweise ich auch mal...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (20. Februar 2020)

Wieviele "Müllers" aus Dudweiler (geboren '56) gibt es eigentlich


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Februar 2020)

Jo, 482 Anmeldungen mit Testmode, mal schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Februar 2020)

Weiter unten sind die beiden Felder für Einzel- und Sammelanmeldung.

Allerdings hat bei der Sammelanmeldung das System trotz ausgefüllter Felder ein 'bitte ausfüllen' gefordert und nicht zum nächsten Schritt weitergeleitet...


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Jetzt akzeptiere ich das. Noch ist Platz. Das lässt sich gerade nicht ändern. Meldet und guzt.


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2020)

Bin im Testmodus gemeldet, kann jetzt nicht mehr melden.


----------



## gonzogonzales78 (20. Februar 2020)

Bei mir steht auch noch immer Testmode. ich stehe aber auf der Liste und habe das Geld überwiesen  

Da scheint wohl was schief gelaufen zu sein?


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Testmode ist jetzt ok. Macht einfach. Das Programm kann ich jetzt nicht ändern.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2020)

Geld ist unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habs ja gayahnt. Um 20.20:56 noch Testmode... was soll ich sagen....drin! ?
@Kelme das gibt aber ne Lokalrunde von euch, um die Nerven wieder zu beruhigen!?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2020)

20.35 Uhr und 519 Teilnehmer...?


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Kelme das gibt aber ne Lokalrunde von euch, um die Nerven wieder zu beruhigen!?



Guter Vorschlag!


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab erstmal bis 20:23 oder so gewartet, weil ich den Registration Link in der Leiste nicht anklicken konnte, und dann halt irgendwann den Link im Iframe von den Gäsbockbikern genommen hab.


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Ist immer noch Platz um 20:42 Uhr. Locker bleiben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2020)

Rasierte Hoden beschde! ☝??




Steil gehen! ?


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Ihr seid alle drin. Glaubt mir.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2020)

wenn ich bei race results drin stehe, dann passt das? sorry, irgendwie war da was mit testmodus und spät dran war ich auch.


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2020)

Wenn du jetzt drin stehst, passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (21. Februar 2020)

Drinn, juhu!


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2020)

Was passiert gerade? 

Wir prüfen die Zahlungseingänge und setzen "1"-er in die Teilnehmerliste bei denen, die bezahlt haben.
Ich führe die Liste derer, die gerne einen Spendenstartplatz haben möchten.
Wir finalisieren den Entwurf des Trikots 2020 und stellen den zwecks Vorbestellung in Kürze vor.

Link zur Teilnehmerliste für die "Bezahlt-Prüfung": Teilnehmerliste


----------



## Saci (26. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 983610




Danke - da seh ich mich doch glatt


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2020)

Saci schrieb:


> Danke - da seh ich mich doch glatt


Du bims der vom MTB-Club Klötenruhe ?!


----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du bims der vom MTB-Club Klötenruhe ?!



Ja, einer der beiden


----------



## Saci (27. Februar 2020)

Ähm.. ma ne blöde Frage - ich wurde bei den "Rasierte Waden" angemeldet... was bedeutet das denn eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Februar 2020)

Wenn du ohne rasierte Waden erscheinst, wird dein Startplatz anderweitig vergeben.


----------



## südpfälzer (28. Februar 2020)

"Rasierte Waden" ist der erste Startblock für die ganz eiligen. Die Waden werden kontrolliert. Bei Nichtbeachtung wurde die Rasur auch schon direkt am Start mittels Wachsstreifen nachgeholt.


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2020)

Ist ja schon alles erklärt worden und ich muss an sich nichts mehr dazu sagen. Zielsetzung des Startblocks "Rasierte Waden" ist es denjenigen eine schnelle und freie Fahrt zu erlauben, wenn sie das wollen. Bitte beim Start auch wirklich ganz vorne einreihen (hinter den Singlespeedern). Auf der anderen Seite sorgt dieser Block dafür, dass im restlichen Feld keiner mir "Lizenz - Lizenz!" aus dem Trail geplärrt wird.


----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2020)

Ohjee... da hab ich mir was eingebrockt  ... ?


----------



## rmfausi (28. Februar 2020)

Dann fahr halt gemütlich bei den FF los bis dich die "normalen" Fahrer einholen und fahr da freudig mit. Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (3. März 2020)

Habemus Trikot

Wie versprochen gibt es zum Gäsbock 20 "Wääschd noch?" ein Trikot. Das gute Stück gibt es als klassisch "enges" Trikot und als Freeride Trikot. Beides jeweils in Kurzarm und nur in Kurzarm. Nein, keine Windwest und auch keine Socken.
Hersteller ist OWAYO und da sich in den letzten 5 Jahren der Schnitt und die Größen nicht verändert haben, kann jede(r) an den Kleiderschrank gehen und Anprobe machen.
 Für die Bestellung gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Bestellt und bezahlt bis zum 15. März.
Dann können wir sicherstellen, dass das Trikot am 09. Mai zur Abholung in der Halle bereit liegt.
 Preis: 55,-€
2. Bestellung am Marathon und eine Woche danach
Man kann am Marathon in der Halle bestellen und auch eine Woche danach noch. Es gibt dann einen Stichtag, bis wann bezahlt werden muss und dann geht das Teil in die Order und dann in den Versand.
 Preis: 55,- zzgl. Versand
Bestellformular folgt.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. März 2020)

Bestellen bei Dir hier über PN? Oder per Mail über HP?

Sry für die Fragen, bin neu und nicht eingeführt...


----------



## Joshua60 (4. März 2020)

Wann wird denn die bezahlt-Spalte aktualisiert? Bezahlt habe ich inzwischen.

Die Trikots sind ja mal richtig toll. ?


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2020)

Eine Frage des Virus - Uffbasse!






Die ersten Anfragen kommen zum Thema Gäsbock und Corona und hier unser Statement dazu.
 Die Verbandsgemeinde Lambrecht als rechtlicher Veranstalter und die Gäsbockbiker als Ausrichter sind bestens abgestimmt, wie wir mit dem Thema umgehen.

Aktuell gibt es keinen Entscheidungsbedarf. Grundlage unserer Entscheidung werden Vorgaben und Vorschriften der Gesundheitsämter und Behörden auf kommunaler und überregionaler Ebene sein. Zusätzlich werden wir die Empfehlungen des Robert-Koch-Instituts berücksichtigen. Sonst nichts.
Klartext: Würde der Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon nicht am 09. Mai 2020, sondern am kommenden Wochenende stattfinden, würden wir ihn durchführen. Eine Veranstaltung draußen an der frischen Luft. Keine übergroße Teilnehmerzahl. Kein dichtes Gedränge auf Dauer.
 Die persönliche Entscheidung einer jeden Einzelnen und eines jeden Einzelnen bleibt davon unbeeinflusst.


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2020)

Wir sind natürlich dabei die "1" bei bezahltem Stratgeld zu setzen. Wer das prüfen möchte, ob er schon mit einer "1" versehen ist, bekommt hier den Link:

*Teilnehmerliste 2020*​
Keine Panik, wenn da noch keine 1 stehe, ihr aber schon vor 3, 5 oder 10 Tagen bezahlt habt. Wir machen das alles nebenbei und brauchen ein wenig Zeit dazu. 

Geduld, Geduld meine Hasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. März 2020)

*Trikotbestellung*​



Die Trikotbestellung funktioniert folgendermaßen:

Das als Anhang angefügte Bestellformular ausrucken und ausfüllen.
Das ausgefüllte Formular als Scan oder Foto an mich zurück. PN, Mail, ... . Egal.
Das bestellte Trikot bis zum 15. März 2020 bezahlen.
Preis: 55,-€ (ohne Versand)
Wichtig: Es werden nur die Trikots zur Abholung am 09. Mai in der Halle bestellt, die zum 15.März bezahlt sind.
Am 09. Mai das Trikot in der Halle abholen.
Am Tag des Marathon selbst kann man in der Halle direkt bestellen. Es werden keine Trikots zum direkten Abverkauf vor Ort sein. Nach dem Marathon gibt es noch ein Zeitfenster für Onlinebestellungen.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. März 2020)

Bestellt und bezahlt


----------



## Kelme (14. März 2020)

*Kein Gäsbock am 09. Mai 2020*​




Bei unserer Arbeits- und Planungssitzung am gestrigen Freitag, 13.03.2020 haben wir den Beschluss gefasst, dass es am 09. Mai 2020 keinen Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon in Lambrecht geben wird. Vor dem Hintergrund der sich rasant ausbreitenden Coronainfektion und den absolut sinnvollen Maßnahmen, die das Ziel haben die Verbreitung des Virus zu verlangsamen, kann unsere Veranstaltung nicht stattfinden.
Da wir alle in diesem Tagen täglich schlauer in Bezug auf den Verlauf der Infektion werden und keine Erfahrungswerte haben, wie die Entwicklung konkret ausschauen wird, verzichten wir bewusst auf eine Terminaussage. Wann dieser neue Termin sein wird, können wir aufgrund der aktuellen Situation nicht sagen und bitten dafür um Euer Verständnis.
Die Anmeldungen der TeilnehmerInnen wollen wir als gültig beibehalten. Auf Wunsch werden wir das Startgeld zurückerstatten.
Die erste Bestellrunde für das Trikot 2020 "Wääschd noch?" werden wir komplett durchführen und abwickeln.
Viele liebe Grüße,
bleibt gesund und solidarisch ❤️,
Hermann


----------



## Radler-01 (14. März 2020)

Schade - aber verständlich und verantwortungsbewusst


----------



## Catweazle81 (14. März 2020)

Schade, wäre mein erster Marathon geworden … Besonderen Dank an das Verantwortungsbewusstsein aller Entscheidungsträger, Ihr macht das schon richtig! Lernen wir uns alle etwas später kennen ? Und, @rmfausi, nochmal Glück gehabt, jetzt haben wir wieder etwas Zeit um den Trainingsrückstand zu kompensieren ? Ride On!


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2020)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> ... jetzt haben wir wieder etwas Zeit um den Trainingsrückstand zu kompensieren ? Ride On!


PMA: positive mental attitude


----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

Fahrt weiter Fahrrad!
Viele Komplikationen bei einer Lungenentzündung (sofern es dazu überhaupt kommt) scheinen dann aufzutreten, wenn das Herz bei geringerer Sauerstoffsättigung des Blutes über längere Zeit schneller schlagen muss um den Körper weiter zu versorgen, und das Kreislaufsystem dann damit überfordert ist.
Als Sportler ist man an solche Belastungen eher gewöhnt, also schön weiter fahren!  ?


Disclaimer: natürlich nicht, wenn ihr krank seid. Dann ruft gefälligst euren Hausarzt an!


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2020)

Mit Lungenentzündung Fahrrad fahren,  ernsthaft?


----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mit Lungenentzündung Fahrrad fahren,  ernsthaft?


Wo hab ich das gesagt? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2020)

Liest sich so


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2020)

Jo


----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

Herrje, das war ein allgemeiner Aufruf, dass man jetzt aktuell weiter fahren sollte, und nicht, dass man dann aufs Rad steigen sollte, wenn man schon Fieber hat und sich die Lunge aus dem Körper hustet.  Was ich im Übrigen eh bezweifeln würde, dass das überhaupt weiter als bis zur nächsten Parkbank gehen würde.

Hab aber mal sicherheitshalber nen Disclaimer eingefügt...


----------



## Kelme (14. März 2020)

Geht raus in den Wald. Fahrt mit dem Rad. Alles ok. Nur mit 599 anderen Bikern irgendwo rumstehen ist gerade nicht so schlau. Mein Rad rollt morgen auch wieder. Solorunde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2020)

Ich mache so viel solo (nur Rad), meine Frau argwöhnt mich schon als Solisten.


----------



## stummerwinter (17. März 2020)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke Phatys gedanken zum SiS: Solidarität

Auch wenn ich mein Startgeld nicht zurück will, egal ob der Gäßbock statt findet oder nicht, hat mich das nachdenklich gestimmt...

*SOLIDARITÄT + AMORE auch für Gäßbock / Hermann + Team*

Und, wichtig: SiS findet statt (wie auch immer, und wenn nur im Herzen)!

Tante Edit: vll im Gäßbock20-Trikot auf der Rolle im Keller...Himmel hilf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (17. März 2020)

Ich war jetzt am überlegen, ob ich das schreiben soll oder nicht, habe mich aber dafür entschieden, da ich hoffe, dass so mehr zusammen kommt..

Für jede Reaktion auf #92 spende ich 1 € für das Hospiz...wäre cool, wenn irgendwann ein Mod hier im Forum, die Reaktionen wieder löscht, nicht dass es heißt, ich bin nur auf Likes aus...sagen wir, am 30.04. oder so...


----------



## Kelme (18. März 2020)

Ne, alles ok. Ich denke, das ist in Ordnung. Ich habe heute mit der Band telefoniert, deren Auftritt wir für den 09. Mai absagen mussten. Da ist zum Glück alles im Lot. Es gibt aber genug andere Fälle. Wir sind mit allen Unterstützern und Kleinunternehmen im Kontakt, um eine Folgeabschätzung zu machen und konkret zu schauen, wie man helfen kann. Manchmal hilft schon, wenn man die Buchung/Bestellung für den Folgetermin beibehält.


----------



## Kelme (22. März 2020)

*Es ist nicht alles abgesagt*​




... und es ist ja nicht alles abgesagt! Das zeigt ein mir zugesandter Spruch, den ich hier gerne weitergebe. 

Sonne ist nicht abgesagt, Frühling, Beziehungen, Liebe, Lesen, Musik, Zuwendung, Freundlichkeit, Gespräche, Hoffnung und Beten - alles Wesentliches in unserem Leben, das nicht abgesagt ist.

Und wir haben wieder neu Zeit und Muße, das zu genießen.

In diesem Sinn grüße ich Sie und die Gäsbock-Mitstreiter/innen ganz herzlich!

Natürlich stehe ich für einen Nachholtermin zur Verfügung, wenn er zeitlich irgendwie reinpasst!


Markus Diringer


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2020)

*Das Telefon bleibt aus*​



"Normalerweise" ist gerade oft in Gebrauch. "Normalerweise" laufen wir gerade auf Hochtouren und schauen auf den den kommenden Samstag. Alles ist bestellt und teilweise angeliefert.
"Normalerweise" würden wir uns ein Loch ins Knie freuen, weil wahrscheinlich wieder richtig feines Wetter für den Marathon wäre. 
"Normalerweise" haben wir aber gerade nicht. 

Das NOKIA bleibt dieses Jahr aus und ich bastele gerade an meinem persönlichen Plan, wie ich den Samstag gestalten werde. Irgendetwas mit Rad halt und vielleicht taugt das auch. Macht für euch etwas daraus. Fahrt oder geht raus. Genießt das Draußensein ohne Start an der Kirche, ohne Flatterband und Sägemehl, ohne Dampfnudel, Espresso und Saumagen und ohne Sonder-VP.

Die Frage nach einem definitiven Termin für den Gäsbock 20 können wir aktuell nicht beantworten. Verkündete Lockerungen betreffen den Bereich der Großveranstaltungen überhaupt nicht und Lockerungen können bei Notwendigkeit auch wieder zurückgenommen werden. Wenn im September oder Oktober ein Zeitfenster aufgehen würde, sind da eine Menge etablierter Veranstaltungen. Wir würden nie in eine terminliche Nähe zum Beispiel vom Wasgau-MTB-Marathon gehen. Das gehört sich nicht. Zudem werden Eventagenturen, und bei denen geht es um Einkommen und Arbeitsplätze, versuchen einen Termin zu finden. Wir sind Hobby- und Amateurklasse. Teilnehmer werden zudem versuchen Urlaub in eine Zeit zu schieben, wo wieder etwas geht und zulässig ist.
Fakt: Das sieht derzeit alles nach keinem Termin in 2020 aus. Nach 2021 können wir nicht schauen. Steuern auf Sicht lässt eine Aussage dazu derzeit nicht zu. Mehr dazu demnächst.

Behabt Euch wohl.
Habt Spaß mit den Trikots soweit bestellt.
Bleibt gesund und macht was draus.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Mai 2020)

bleibt nur die Frage, wo und wann gibt es die Trikots...


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Mai 2020)

Und wie sieht es mit der Anmeldung 2021 aus, wenn man das Geld von diesem Jahr nicht zurückfordert?


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Mai 2020)

Hat denn wirklich jemand das Startgeld zurückgefordert?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2020)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, und jetzt verprassen die gerade die 0,1% Zinsen von den ganzen Geld!!! UNSEREM Geld!!!11elf ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2020)

Was soll die Disserei, bitte? ?


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> bleibt nur die Frage, wo und wann gibt es die Trikots...


Für die, die bestellt hatten, sind die am Samstag in die Post gegangen. Wer nicht bestellt hat, kann das zur Austragung von Gäsbock 20 nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was soll die Disserei, bitte? ?


Hm, war die Ironie nicht offensichtlich genug? Ich weiß nicht, wieviel deutlicher ich sie noch hätte machen sollen. Außer alles mit ??? vollzuspammen. Aber dann kommt dieses hutbürgerliche nicht mehr so schön rüber. ?


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit der Anmeldung 2021 aus, wenn man das Geld von diesem Jahr nicht zurückfordert?


Es gibt unterschiedliche Modelle und wir haben noch nicht darüber entschieden. Knackpunkt ist, ob wir über eine ungewisse Zeit das Startgeld und die Startplätze fortschreiben sollen, oder nicht. Wenn wir einen Beschluss haben, melden wir uns.

Natürlich gab und gibt es Teilnehmer, die ihr Startgeld zurück haben wollen. Das machen wir auch ohne Begründung oder Rechtfertigung. Es dürften so 25 Leute gewesen sein. Kein Problem und für uns als Orga völlig ok.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Mai 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiedliche Modelle und wir haben noch nicht darüber entschieden. Knackpunkt ist, ob wir über eine ungewisse Zeit das Startgeld und die Startplätze fortschreiben sollen, oder nicht. Wenn wir einen Beschluss haben, melden wir uns.
> 
> Natürlich gab und gibt es Teilnehmer, die ihr Startgeld zurück haben wollen. Das machen wir auch ohne Begründung oder Rechtfertigung. Es dürften so 25 Leute gewesen sein. Kein Problem und für uns als Orga völlig ok.


Danke.
Dann warte ich den Beschluss einfach mal ab.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2020)

also wie war das? kollektives, sozial abgewandtes geländeradfahren am SA unter gäsbockflagge, oder wie ;-)


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre als Rheintalossi (fast) immer unter Gäsbockflagge


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Mai 2020)

Gestern angekommen!


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2020)

Wir für uns haben auch ein wenig "Gäsbock 20" gemacht. Vielen Dank an Euch alle, die ihr Bilder von Eurem persönlichen Gäsbock 20 geschickt habt. Es sollen sogar heute noch Leute zum Gäsbock unterwegs sein. Das Wetter passt ja auch dazu. 
 Eines ist klar: Mit Euch allen in der Halle, am Start und auf der Strecke war das deutlich lustiger.


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Mai 2020)

Die Truppe aus Oberbayern hat den Gäsbock gestern auch vermisst! Wir sind aber in Zweiergruppen ebenfalls mit Trikots der letzten Jahre eine Ersatztour gefahren. Was es nicht ersetzen konnte, da ging es uns wie euch. 
Viele Grüße von den "Starnbergern"!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2020)

paar bilder von meinem gäsbock2020 solo. etwas kurz aber schee war's.
hoffe spät. 2021 wieder in der pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soboxx (11. Mai 2020)

so ganze ohne Gäsbock geht es ja doch nicht! Von daher bin ich gestern von Bad Dürkheim nach Lambrecht geradelt und habe bei ein paar Klassikern vorbeigeschaut: Schöne Aussicht - Runder Tisch - Kaisergarten - Serpentinen.




Wer Lust hat, kann meine Tour und Bilder auf Strava anschauen: https://www.strava.com/activities/3431001150
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns alle nächstes Jahr zusammen auf der Strecke! ?‍♂️


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2020)

Da ja alle Großveranstaltungen bis Ende Oktober untersagt sind, äußere ich mal zwei Gedanken zum GB20

 (1) die komplette Anmeldung wird 1:1 auf 2021 übertragen (wird dann für die Angemeldeten recht entspannt )

(2 / mein Favorit) die Startgelder werden 1:1 an das Spendenprojekt weiter gegeben und 2021 wird wie immer - zittern vor Aufregung, wenn der Anmeldeprozeß läuft... und dann freuen, wenn´s geklappt hat.
Dann hätte die ganze Corona-Sache wenigsten lokal einen positiven Effekt


----------



## Kelme (21. Juni 2020)

Wir sind da gerade in der finalen Überlegung und es wird drei Varianten geben.

*WICHTIG:* Ihr braucht jetzt noch gar nichts tun. Es werden alle angeschrieben und abgefragt. Wenn wir keine Antwort erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass Option 1 gewählt wird.

Wer seinen Startplatz und seine Anmeldung aus 2020 behalten möchte, behält ihn und und ohne Zittern und Aufregung ist der Startplatz für Gäsbock 20 in (hoffentlich 2021) gesichert.
Wer sein Startgeld für das Spendenprojekt Mobiles Hospiz Neustadt spenden möchte, weil er/sie den Nervenkitzel braucht, spendet.
Wer sein Startgeld zurück haben möchte, bekommt es problemlos zurück. Es ist keine Begründung oder sonstwas notwendig.
So ist der Plan.


----------



## Holzmtb (21. Juni 2020)

Die Optionen klingen erst einmal sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar.

Was macht dann derjenige, der die Option 1 ziehen möchte um den Nervernkitzel im nächsten Jahr
zu vermeiden und zusätzlich auch noch Option 2 ziehen will, da ja das Startgeld 2021 im Budget „übrig“ ist? 

Gibt es da ein zentrales Spendenkonto über die Gäsbockbiker?


----------



## Kelme (21. Juni 2020)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibt es da ein zentrales Spendenkonto über die Gäsbockbiker?


Eine feine Idee und das Konto richten wir dann ein.


----------



## Dinsdale (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hab grad so nen "wääschd noch"- Moment. Hat die sonst noch wo überlebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2020)

Uiii - fein. Da haben wir maximal im Archiv noch eine oder zwei. Meine persönliche Flasche ist schon lange „durch“.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Januar 2021)

Kleiner Spaß: Wieviele Schorle wurden denn schon mit den erhaltenen Scheinchen getrunken? 

Gibts schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?
Oder wartet man erstmal das Ende der Beschränkungen ab?
Kurze Info wäre ganz nett 

Grüße


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2021)

*Das wird nichts. Kein Gäsbock in 2021.*​




Freundinnen und Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports,

da kann ich mich noch so lange einsam in den Wald stellen und ins Grübeln verfallen. Alle Zahlen zur Verbreitung des Virus und alle Planungen in Sachen Impfung sehen überhaupt nicht so aus, dass wir uns am Samstag, 08. Mai 2021 zum Gäsbock in Lambrecht treffen können. 
Die Bande der Gäsbockbiker hat sich seit Monaten nicht zu einem einzigen Termin in Sachen Planung getroffen. 
Wir sind nicht zu einer einzigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit dem Rad aufgebrochen.

Ich wiederhole mich an der Stelle, wenn wir einen Gäsbock ohne Pfarrer und Segen an der Kirche, ohne Verpflegungsstationen mit Dampfnudeln oder Saumagen und ohne Sonder-VP hoch über Lambrecht nicht durchführen möchten und können. Dieser Verzicht wäre ein kompletter Verzicht auf das, was den Gäsbock ausmacht. 

Wir bleiben dabei, dass jede(r), die/der in 2020 das Meldegeld bezahlt hat und auf der Starterliste steht, dort auch bleibt, wenn sie/er das möchte. Wer jetzt sagt "Das dauert mir alles zu lang und ist mir zu unsicher." teilt uns das bitte per E-Mail an *hermann.daniel[at]bike-pfalz.de *unter Angabe der Kontonummer mit und wir überweisen das Startgeld zurück. 

Behabt Euch wohl, bleibt gesund und solidarisch.


Hermann aka Kelme


----------



## BikenderBayer (29. Januar 2021)

Sehr, sehr traurig aber absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich hoffe, ihr behatet trotzdem eure legendär gute Laune! Ganz liebe Grüße von "den Oberbayern"!


----------



## stummerwinter (29. Januar 2021)

Dann halt 2022...


----------



## Laerry (29. Januar 2021)

Ich bleibe!


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Januar 2021)

Da ich nicht weiß, wo ich 2022 bin werde ich mich wohl leider ausklinken. 
Mail dazu kommt gleich.
Ich wünsch euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und viel Spaß 2022.
Vielleicht bin ich dann doch wieder dabei, wenn ich weiß, wo ich nach dem Studium lande.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2021)

schade, aber die schönste freude ist ja bekanntlich die vorfreude... naja.


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schade, aber die schönste freude ist ja bekanntlich die vorfreude... naja.


Also ich find‘s scheisse ...


... aber notwendig.


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Januar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also ich find‘s scheisse ...
> 
> 
> ... aber notwendig.


Wir schwelgen derweil in Erinnerungen, bis es wieder mit alle Mann/Frau weitergeht 🤜🤛

🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (9. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Das wird nichts. Kein Gäsbock in 2021.*​
> ... Wir bleiben dabei, dass jede(r), die/der in 2020 das Meldegeld bezahlt hat und auf der Starterliste steht, dort auch bleibt, wenn sie/er das möchte. Wer jetzt sagt "Das dauert mir alles zu lang und ist mir zu unsicher." teilt uns das bitte per E-Mail an *hermann.daniel[at]bike-pfalz.de *unter Angabe der Kontonummer mit und wir überweisen das Startgeld zurück....


 
Da meine Besuchs-Häufigkeit im Forum abgenommen hat, hab ich´s eben erst gelesen...  

Und ich zitier Dich mal und mich mal selber:


radler-01 schrieb:


> ... (2 / mein Favorit) die Startgelder werden 1:1 an das Spendenprojekt weiter gegeben und 2021 wird wie immer - zittern vor Aufregung, wenn der Anmeldeprozeß läuft... und dann freuen, wenn´s geklappt hat.
> Dann hätte die ganze Corona-Sache wenigsten lokal einen positiven Effekt





Kelme schrieb:


> Eine feine Idee und das Konto richten wir dann ein.


wie weit ist das Spendenprojekt eigentlich gekommen? 



Und noch was "ganz anderes" (weil ich´s hier eben auch gesehen hatte):


sp00n82 schrieb:


> ...!!11elf ?


kann mir mal jemand erklären, was diese !!1!!11!!!elf!!-Sache bedeutet? Hab ich jetzt schon etliche Male im Forum in allen möglichen Bereichen gesehen und bin zu blöd das zu kapieren (oder zu alt)


----------



## Kelme (9. Februar 2021)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> kann mir mal jemand erklären, was diese !!1!!11!!!elf!!-Sache bedeutet? Hab ich jetzt schon etliche Male im Forum in allen möglichen Bereichen gesehen und bin zu blöd das zu kapieren (oder zu alt)


Ich fange mit den einfachen Dingen an.
Bei daueraufgeregten Menschen werden Satzzeichen recht häufig zu Rudeltieren. Um jetzt einer ungemein wichtigen Aussage mehr Nachdruck zu verleihen, werden Aussagen mit mehr Satzzeichen und insbesondere Ausrufezeichen am Ende versehen. Vor lauter Daueraufgeregtheit verklöppeln sich die Leute mit der Feststelltaste und hämmern wild Ausrufezeichen und eben "1" in die Reihe. Um diese Gehabe ein wenig, aber wirklich nur ein wenig, ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, schreiben Leute dann eben statt "11", was eigentlich "!!" sein soll, die "elf" noch dazu (manchmal sogar "drölf").
Dass solche daueraufgeregten Aussagen dann noch mit "Schlafschaf" oder "Wacht auf" garniert werden, ist ein anderes Thema. Lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also ich find‘s scheisse ...
> 
> 
> ... aber notwendig.


... SiS @home hat zumindest 2020 Spass gemacht, mal gucken, ob wir privat was am gäsbock termin aufziehen um den gäsbock entzug zu überwinden.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich fange mit den einfachen Dingen an.
> ....



 Danke Dir! Ich wusste, hier bin ich mit meiner Frage richtig aufgehoben...


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> hermann.daniel[at]bike-pfalz.de


Die Mails werden auch regelmäßig gelesen?


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Die Mails werden auch regelmäßig gelesen?


Gelesen und erledigt.


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Februar 2021)

Spendenprojekt 2021 ist in der Planung?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also wie war das? kollektives, sozial abgewandtes geländeradfahren am SA unter gäsbockflagge, oder wie ;-)


wäre das heute?
danke an @herrundmeister für die erinnerung.


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. Mai 2021)

Ich freue mich aufs nächste Jahr und wünsche allen Gäbockbikern und Gäsbockbegeisterten trotz allem eine gute Zeit! Haltet die Ohren steif und habt viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2021)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es den Gäsbock 202122, in alter Frische




Bis dahin weiter mit dem Kantenklatscher!


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2021)

jawollja, 2022 wieder alle zusammen


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Mai 2021)

Davon gehe ich schwer aus


----------



## Livestrong.com (17. Mai 2021)

War mein erster und einzigster mtb Marathon 😭


----------



## Kelme (24. Juli 2021)

Es gibt in 2021 zwar keinen Gäsbock-Marathon, aber es gibt ein Spendenprojekt. Die Gäsbockbiker spenden den Betrag von 2.500€, der sonst so im Schnitt durch die Spendenstartplätze erreicht wird, als Direkthilfe an die Betroffenen der Unwetterkatastophe im Norden von Rheinland-Pfalz. 

Als Empfänger haben wir uns ausgesucht:
Bürgerfonds der VG Adenau
Der Bürgerfonds der Verbandsgemeinde Adenau wird durch Spenden finanziert:
Kreissparkasse Ahrweiler
DE18 5775 1310 0000 1000 24
MALADE51Ahr
Betreff: Hochwasserhilfe

In der VG Adenau ist auch die Ortschaft Schuld angesiedelt.
Das Geld ging am Montag raus. 

Bleibt gesund und solidarisch.


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2022)

Auf ein Wort

Die Nachrichten der letzten Tage, und nein, nicht die aus Funk und Fernsehen. 
Nachfrage: Wann macht Ihr die Meldung für den Gäsbock auf? Am 02.02.2022 oder am 22.02.2022? - Beides sind geniale Termine, aber wir haben immer noch ein volles Startfeld aus 2020 im Hintergund.

s'Moped, ein Bikekumpel aus frühen Tagen, schreibt mich an: Alles ok bei Euch? Was macht der Gäsbock dieses Jahr?

Dann erinnert mich dieses Facebook vor zwei Tagen an einen Eintrag vom letzten Jahr. Absage für 2021 mit einem sehr ähnlichen Bild.

Die Rahmenbedingungen für uns als Organisatoren haben sich gegenüber 2021 nicht verbessert. Eher im Gegenteil. Die Zeit wird knapp und aktuell genehmigt mir niemand etwas in der Form, was sich für uns und für Euch wie "Gäsbock" anfühlt. Vielleicht sind wir da sehr eigen und werden eine Veranstaltung im Stile von "Fahrt irgendwann an einem Parkplatz oder Sportplatz alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen los. Keine VPs. Kein Kloster. Keine Espressobar. Keine Sonder-VP. Keine Duschen" sicher nicht machen. Da wiederhole ich mich, aber es wäre eine Aufgabe von vielem, was den Gäsbock ausmacht. 
Das Dilemma dieses Jahr ist die Konstellation, dass es mit irgendeiner Wahrscheinlichkeit passieren könnte, dass wir den ganzen Corona-Mist mit notwendigen Maßnahmen und erforderlichen Einschränkungen im Mai hinter uns haben. Wir wissen es nicht und ganz ehrlich bin zumindest ich im Moment dieses Abwarten und die Ungewissheit ziemlich müde.

Fakt ist: Es wird im Jahr 2022 keinen Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon geben (jetzt ist es raus).

In Bezug auf die Meldegelder und das immer noch prall gefüllte Starterfeld (nur 11 Personen wollten bis jetzt das Startgeld zurück) überlegen wir aktuell gute Lösungen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre wirklich mal die Uhren auf Null zurückzustellen. Jede(r) kann das Startgeld zurückhaben, wen er/sie/es das möchte. Alle anderen würden sich schriftlich dazu bereit erklären, das gezahlte Startgeld als Spende an die Ahr fließen zu lassen. Wenn wir diesen Weg wählen, melden wir uns bei jeder Starterin und jedem Starter auf der Meldeliste. Vielleicht habt ihr auch eine Meinung dazu. Dann immer her damit in den Kommentaren.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Fortschreibung des aktuellen Zustandes. Alle, die bezahlt haben, bleiben mit Startrecht auf der Liste bis zur nächsten Austragung des Gäsbock.

Eines ist aber sicher: Ich werde demnächst in kleinem Rahmen die eine oder anderen Tour der Gäsbockbiker wieder ausschreiben. Zumindest vorsichtig anfangen kann man ja mal wieder.

Behabt Euch wohl. Bleibt gesund und solidarisch.

Eure Gäsbockbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2022)

Das ist sehr schade 

Aber ich kann es verstehen, dass ihr nicht ins Blaue planen wollt.

Hoffe, eure Truppe bleibt trotzdem zusammen und dann wohl auf 2023...

Grüße vom Reissdorf-Lieferanten!


----------



## BikenderBayer (11. Februar 2022)

Volles Verständnis von meiner Seite und Respekt für den unglaublichen Durchhaltewillen und vor allem auch für euer soziales Engagement! Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Bikeraustausch mit dem "Partnerlandkreisteam" organisieren 😉


----------



## maluca (13. Februar 2022)

Also ich bin für spenden und Reset
Ohne zittern ob man einen Startplatz bekommt ist der Gäsbock nicht der Gäsbock.
man lässt ja auch nicht den Saumagen die Dampfnudeln oder den Espresso sausen.
In diesem Sinne auf ein Neues in 23


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Februar 2022)

ich zitier' mich dazu wieder mal in Auszügen selber:



radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (2 / mein Favorit) die Startgelder werden 1:1 an das Spendenprojekt weiter gegeben und 202*?* wird wie immer - zittern vor Aufregung, wenn der Anmeldeprozeß läuft... und dann freuen, wenn´s geklappt hat.
> Dann hätte die ganze Corona-Sache wenigstens (lokal) einen positiven Effekt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Februar 2022)

Also ich hab nix gegen Spenden an sich, allerdings hab ich persönlich schon für das Ahrtal gespendet..
Und das zittern um den Startplatz, einmal könnt ich definitiv drauf verzichten
Ich hab eh schon immer Probleme, zur Auslosung überhaupt Zeit zu finden (Schichtdienst).


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Februar 2022)

War zwar aus beruflichen Gründen nicht bei den 2020er Startern, finde die Idee mit den Spenden trotzdem gut. Und natürlich die Chance auf einen Platz bei Gäsbock 20->23.


----------



## stummerwinter (15. Februar 2022)

Spenden ist für mich ok...würde aber gerne auf das zittern verzichten...mimimi...


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Februar 2022)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Eines ist aber sicher: Ich werde demnächst in kleinem Rahmen die eine oder anderen Tour der Gäsbockbiker wieder ausschreiben  ...
> 
> Eure Gäsbockbiker



Wenn ich dazu einen Wunsch äussern dürfte: bitte nicht nur bei FB - das wäre nett, Danke.


----------



## Pascal74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Wird es 2023 wieder ein Gäsbockmarathon geben?


----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2022)

Pascal74 schrieb:


> Wird es 2023 wieder ein Gäsbockmarathon geben?


Die Zeichen stehen auf „Ja“.
Wenn alles klappt, der 13. Mai 2023.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich mache Streckenposten mit dem Krokodil.


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2023)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Zeichen stehen auf „Ja“.
> Wenn alles klappt, der 13. Mai 2023.


Der Termin würde mir zusagen!


----------

